# Ear Infection?



## Liquid (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi I am new here and posting for the first time. I need a little help for my mom. She has a springer that I think has an ear infection. 

She took it to the vet and he gave her some stuff to help with his ears. 
But the biggest problem is his ears just smell extremely bad! I looked online to see if I could find something to get her for his hears. 

I found names of products like Epi-optic and Blue Voodoo. I read that this Blue Voodoo is really good for infections and ears that smell extremely bad. But I can't find it any where online. 

Is this even a product and does it exist anyone know where to get it or something else that might work?

Any help I would appreciate thanks!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

How long has it been since she started the medicine the vet gave her? I would think that would be better than stuff you can buy over the counter, once it has time to work. 

Charlie had an ear infection a while back and his ears stunk bad too. The vet gave us some antibiotic ear drops (to use for 2 weeks) and ear cleaner called "Vet Solutions ear cleansing solution for dogs & cats". The cleaning solution worked wonders, and I haven't even had to use the ear cleaner as often as the vet suggested. 

Good luck!

The ingredients in the ear cleaner are: Deionized water, propylene glycol, aloe vera gel, SD alcohol 40-2, lactic acid, glycerin, dioctyl sodium sulfosuccinate, salicylic acid, fragrance, benzoic acid, benzoyl alcohol. Maybe you can find something similar to these ingredients if you can't find this type of cleaner.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

EpiOtic can be purchased at your vets with no need for a presciption, its more or less used as a cleaner when there is no infection.
Do you know what kind of infection it is?
Spaniels are predisposed to all sorts of ear "problems" but many of them can be fixed permanantly by taking a look at the dogfood they are being fed.
Corn in the ingredients for one, can be a very good reason why a yeast infection could be occuring or even reoccuring.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Liquid! You have been given good advice from My Charlie and Wimble Wolf. If you got antibiotic ear drops it will take a few days to start working. Infection smells- if this doesn't get better phone the Vet becasue there may be need for a med change. Food choice can cause recurrent ear infections due to yeast- check to see the dog is on premium food. Find out how often your Mom is cleaning the dogs ears. I clean my Springers ears about every 6-7 days. Even on this schedule my Springer has dirt build up. Good Luck


----------



## Liquid (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I talked to her a little awhile ago and she told me she as some kind of optic that doesn't seem to be working but it's not the epi one something that starts with a N that she didn't get a chance to check for me. 

I forgot to ask her how long she has been using it though. I think it's been at least 3 weeks. I told her about the cleaner and to take him to the vet again to see what he recommends getting. I told her also to ask how many times throughout the day to clean his ears. Thinking that maybe she needs to be more aggresive with his ears.

I don't know what kind of infection it is, or if it's even one. I believe it is from what I have read about it smelling really bad.

I remember he has some type of allergy where he was losing his hair to the food he was eating and she changed that now his hair is fine.

So i'll make sure I tell her maybe it's still something he is eating.

Thanks for the help though guys appreciate it! I'll let ya know what happens.


----------

